# Gorgold(?) Swiss Watch



## GreenBars (Jul 17, 2018)

Hi.

First post - please be kind.

I inherited this watch back in the early 90s - it's been in a box since then:



It still works ok, just needs a bit of a tidy up. I'm wondering whether it's worth me spending money on renovating it.

I've searched on Google, but can find no information on the brand. Anyone know anything about it?

Thank you.


----------



## stdape (Mar 9, 2018)

I never seen one probably a generic watch, try posting a picture of the movement, someone might be able to give an opinion. Of course watch is worth more if sentimental, as at a guess would say not worth a lot. But may be wrong


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

STD says it about right I reckon, but 'cor strewth - a *whole* 5ATM water*PROOF*! Do a Google research on the use of waterresistant vs waterproof and you may be able to pin down a possible year or so of manufacture. In the meantime keep it away from teaspoonsfull of water :scared: just in case :teethsmile:

Waterproof was discontinued in favour of water resistant when folks actually started to wear watches while swimming, but there's no exact cut off date in the sense of 12 noon on the umptyinth of Octember nineteen canteen. Good Luck in the research, "generic" watches were often well enough made, but jewellers could order them from Swiss suppliers in relatively small numbers and have their own brandname put on the dial. Try a search on "Gorgold Jewellers" also.

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

I'm not so sure that this is a "generic" no-name watch in the sense that the manufacturer/producer's identity might be locked up in the monogram stamped on the caseback. Frustratingly, I have not managed to find either the logo or the brand name, "Gorgold," anywhere and it almost seems like Gorgold watches sank without trace. I can tell you that "Gorgold" is a known American family name.


----------



## GreenBars (Jul 17, 2018)

Thanks for the responses - I'll see if I can get the back off.


----------



## GreenBars (Jul 17, 2018)

Well.... I couldn't get the back off.


----------



## GreenBars (Jul 17, 2018)

Anyone got any strap recommendations for a watch like this?


----------



## jaymin (Jun 28, 2018)

its got to be worth more to you as a personnel item than anything.. does it work...

nice period leather strap in brown would set it off a treat ebay cheap ones


----------



## GreenBars (Jul 17, 2018)

It works just fine, keeping good time.

Off to the local jewellers on Saturday to get it tidied up, and have a nice brown Italian leather strap on the way.


----------

